# ride comfort of BMW 21'' wheels and 19'' run flats on 750's



## love V8's (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello. I am new to Bimmerfest. I currently have a Mercedes-Benz E430. It has stock 16'' wheels with a lot of sidewall. But I am now in the market for a 04-05 745Li or a 06' 750Li Certified from my local BMW dealer. I'm asking this question because the biggest wheels that I have on any of my cars is 17's which are on my Graphite Designo S430.

If I get one of the 7series, I was thinking about putting the 21'' BMW wheels on; but I do not want a decrease the comfort of the ride too much. If I didn't get those wheels, I was atleast going to make sure I was going to have run flat tires. The dealer said that the 21'' wheels ride good, but as we all know they sometimes are all about $$$$ over good advice.



So could any of you guys out there help me, and give me some info and advice.
(I put this in the tire/wheel section, but I never got a response)

Thanks in advance


----------



## gfd1989 (Feb 9, 2007)

I have 19 inch wheels and they ride really well -they came with the car. I would imagine the ride would get a lot bumpier and rough with the bigger wheels, and less comfortable for long trips. I guess I like a comfortable ride without sacrificing ride quality


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

Well I have 18"s on my 750iL and 745Li and infact the 750iL rides better because it has the sports pckg with staggered wheels...which means more rubber on the same size wheel.

However, our 760Li has 20"s which rides the best out of all 3 of them...because of the EDC, Adaptive Drive, Self -Leveling Susp....so it really depends what kind of 7 series you purchase...if its a 760 any tire size would be ok  

However with a 745 or 750...you have to be careful...if you have the self-leveling suspension, adaptive drive as an option on the vehicle then you shud be fine also, but if not then the ride will be significantly harsher as you go up in the wheel size..

Hope this helps..
Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## love V8's (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks. Trust me, you guys^have helped me. The 745's are real nice, but I think I might have to go with a 750Li; that car just makes me shake my head when I see it. So I will make sure I throw in those factors when thinking about purchasing some wheels, if I do get the 21's.


----------

